

Build this HN: paper "subscription" to Facebook photos - kadavy

This idea has been eating at me for awhile, but since I'm busy with another project, and really would like to have this service, I figured I'd share it with the community.<p>Do you ever miss having paper photos? I do. Every once in awhile, I'll motivate myself enough to actually collect a few family and friend photos and print them out through Walgreens.com<p>I want a service that automatically sends me a bunch of photos every month.<p>You could select which people you want photos of, select a photo package, and every month, the service would grab the photos from your Facebook friends - of your friends - print them out, and send them to you in the mail. You can then keep your photo frames, refrigerator, etc. up-to-date.<p>If you build it, I'll be your first customer.
======
timmaah
Isn't there a YC funded company that does this? (but not with FB photos)

